# Adding air suspension to a F350.



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting a F350 and adding an air suspension to the rear. Is it worth the cost? Has someone done it, and be able to recomend a system? Scott


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott, are you referring to the air bag system?


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I've seen the bags that retain the springs of the truck and the systems that replace the springs with additional arms and an airbag. I really have don't know which would be the best way to go. Now if a guy can get the smoothness of just adding the bags that contact the axles, that looks like a pretty cheep way to do it.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well Scott, what I have is a air bag system that bolts on between the axel & frame. I also have a 12v compressor which can raise/lower bags. I think it was made by firestone. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Does it do a good job of smoothing out the bumps?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, the system works very well for me,air up when loaded & air out when emty.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I've been thinking about one for when I have my camper mounted... look forward to reviews and cost!


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

Is it worth the extra money to add an air suspension to your truck?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

We all want our trucks to smooth out the ride for us. No doubt. I am not sure adding airbags to current suspension will do the trick however. The airbag systems I have personally looked at do NOT replace current springs in the truck. It simply enhances the spring load. essentially adding an extra leaf or two to the truck. I have not seen any that completely replaces the springs on the truck. 

This somewhat makes sense to me as I have looked at some of the large air ride trucks. Many of them that I have seen have air ride cabs as well as air ride suspension. Not sure if they are using traditional leaf springs in combo, but its my belief the reason they are so comfortable going down the road is the air ride they have on the cab and some even have an additional air ride seat in the truck to help smooth out the rest of the of road imperfections.

However if anyone finds an air ride system to replace the current springs I have in my F450 please let me know as I would love to smooth that rock out going downn the road. My skidsteer almost rides better than my truck!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

spring replacement with air
http://www.keldermanmfg.com
http://stengelbros.com/LinkAirRide.htm
big $, I bought the arms and bags off a Volvo and a Kenworth and made my own.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. Now I find value in that. I dont even mind the 3300 price tag. Unfortunately my F450 is 97 model.


----------

